# neuer Dialer !?



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.... bei mir  tritt es häufig auf, dass wenn ich im Netz bin, mich mein 0190-Warner die Verbindung wegen diesen Nummern:

01377370013
01805242862

trennt. Und weißt auf diese Programm hin, welches die Verbindung aufbauen wollte:

C:\WINDOWS\SVCHOS11AT.EXE

..nur ich finde dieses Programm nicht (bzw. existiert nicht, laut Suchmaschine. Mit 0190-Warner kann ich es löschen. Trotzdem existiert es nach jedem Neustart des PC wieder!) Weiß auch nicht was das sein soll........ Was kann ich da tun?!

Mady


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2005)

*Re: neuer Dialer!?*



			
				xphile schrieb:
			
		

> C:\WINDOWS\SVCHOS11AT.EXE
> ..nur ich finde dieses Programm nicht (bzw. existiert nicht, laut Suchmaschine.


es gibt  einige Treffer , die meisten sind in italienisch
Google
ein deutscher Treffer , die Anfrage sieht sehr ähnlich aus...
http://www.computerhilfen.de/hilfen-17-76225-0.html

cp

PS: Nummernbereich Aktueller Status Netzbetreiber
(0)137 737 zugeteilt dtms AG


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

hab alle weiteren Foren durch gesucht - alles probiert was dort stand - jedoch hat bis jetzt nix geholfen! NOch irgendjemand eine Idee?!


----------



## Dino (11 Juli 2005)

OK, dann versuche doch mal HiJackThis. Das Log lässt _möglicherweise_ ein paar Schlüsse zu. Ggf. hier als *Attachment* posten.

Ich nehme mal an, dass es nicht zu einer Einwahl gekommen ist, sondern dass es ausschließlich darum geht, dass Dein System wieder sauber ist, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

danke für den Link....nur habe ich nicht wirklich Ahnung wie ich das machen soll.... so viel Ahnung hab ich davon nun auch nicht  kann mir jem. vielleicht ne kurze Info darüber geben *g*

Ja, will nur dass das Systm wieder rein ist und die Verbindung nicht mehr versucht sich einzuwählen.......


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 Juli 2005)

Kurze Einführung, ich hoffe mal, Englisch ist kein Problem... 
http://tomcoyote.com/hjt/


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2005)

er hat doch schon den deutschen link zu
hijackthis.de

is nicht so schwer, nur Mut 

(aber ich persönlich würde die logfiles etwas editieren  )


----------



## Dino (12 Juli 2005)

Etwas einfacher: Du lädst Dir einfach mal die Software von der genannten Seite runter und startest sie. Tut üüüüberhaupt nicht weh. Dann lässt Du das Kerlchen mal scannen und speicherst das Log. Entsprechende Optionen bietet das Programm an.

Generell bietet HJT auf seiner Seite eine automatische Auswertung an. Man kann diese nutzen, aber zugegeben, es ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Deshalb ja das Angebot, das Log hier zu posten. Immer wieder gern genommen. In der Regel finden sich hier, aber auch in anderen Foren, immer sehr schnell ein paar Leutchen, die sich mit dem Log auseinandersetzen. Aber auch dann gilt natürlich: Niemand wird die Verantwortung übernehmne, wenn nach dem Einsatz von HJT irgendein Programm oder - schlimmer noch - das gesamte System den Dienst versagt.

Aber - wie gesagt - bitte nur als Attachment posten. Jedenfalls in diesem Forum. Wir wollen auf diesem Wege vermeiden, dass die in den Logs enthaltenen Links, die sehr oft nicht unbedingt auf die Webseiten des katholischen Landfrauen zeigen, direkt im Posting anklickbar sind und so für allzu Neugierige eine Gefahr darstellen können.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

also ich hab das jetzt mal probiert und dabei ist das rausgekommen 

_logfile attacht modaction _


----------



## Counselor (12 Juli 2005)

Dein PC ist wahrscheinlich vom Virus 
	
	



```
TIMESE.AG
```
 befallen.
Ich würde daher den Virenscanner updaten, und den PC im abgesicherten Modus nach Viren scannen.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2005)

http://www.sarc.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.timese.ag.html


> W32.Timese.AG is a worm that displays the date and time on the active window's title bar. It sets itself to run at startup and attempts to copy itself to the floppy disk drive.


das hat aber nichts  mit dem Einwahlversuch zu tun. ( Der Timer  kommt hinzu )

cp


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

...und was heißt das jetzt für mich ?!  trotzdem VIren-Update?! oder Datei löschen?!


----------



## Dino (12 Juli 2005)

Wie gesagt, die letzte Entscheidung und damit auch die verantwortung trägst Du!

ICH würde...
...die beiden c:/windows/timer.exe und den TIMESE-Eintrag mit HJT fixen. Wenn er nach dem Neustart trotzdem wieder da ist, dann das ganze noch mal im abgesicherten Modus ausprobieren. 

Ggf. macht es übrigens Sinn, die Systemwiederherstellung vorübergehend zu deaktivieren, damit das Teil sich nicht bei der nächsten SWH erneut ins System gräbt.

Es ist auch kein Fehler, einmal die temporären Dateien zu löschen

By the way: 
HJT moniert, dass keine Firewall insalliert ist. Könnte durchaus sein, dass Du die Windows-XP-FW scharf hast oder über einen Router abgesichert bist. Ansonsten dürftest Du noch ganz andere Probleme haben, für deren Ursache sich gerade der Sasser-Programmierer eine jugendstrafe eingefangen hat.. Dennoch bitte sicherstellen, dass eine FW aktiv ist.
HJT moniert auch, dass es keinen ihm bekannten Virenscanner findet. Ich sehe auch keinen, den ich kenne. Vielleicht hast Du ja ein anderes fixes Kerlchen an Bord, das diese Aufgabe wahrnimmt. Immerhin sprichst Du von "Viren updaten". hast Du überhaupt einen (einigermaßen aktuellen) Virenscanner im System? Spybot, das bei Dir installiert ist, ist zwar ein recht geniales Tool, aber ersetzt jedenfalls keinen Virenscanner... Und wenn es schon eingesetzt wird, dann bitte aktualisieren, wenn noch nicht geschehen.

Gleiches gilt für den (hoffentlich vorhandenen) Virenscanner. Nichts ist so alt und nutzlos wie ein nicht aktualisierter Virenscanner von der Computer-Zeitungs-CD von Februar 2005...


----------



## Counselor (12 Juli 2005)

Ich kann als Virenscanner AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic empfehlen:
http://www.free-av.de/
Der Scanner erkennt auch viele Dialer.


----------



## Dino (12 Juli 2005)

Und für genau den kann ich, weil ich den selbst nutze, z.B. sagen, dass in der Regel mehrmals täglich Updates zur Verfügung stehen. Ist ein bisschen nervig, jedesal 3 bis 3,5 MB runterzuladen, aber mit DSL eigentlich kein Problem mehr. ISDN- und Analog-Modem-User sind da ein bisschen im Nachteil. Aber ein wöchentliches Updating darf es meiner Meinung nach schon gerne sein.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

...also es sieht so aus, als wenn ich ihn los bin!!!*freu*... danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

...also so wie es jetzt aussieht hab ich es losbekommen *freu*.... kein Programm versucht mehr eine Verbindung aufzubauen, welches der 0190-Warner abbrechen würde!

also danke für die Hilfen


----------



## Dino (12 Juli 2005)

Sofern noch nicht - wie in einem meiner Vorpostings beschrieben - geschehen, denke bitte daran, die Systemwiederherstellung von XP zu deaktivieren. Hier kann das Miststück ggf. auf seine Chance warten und ist dan spätestens dann wieder da, wenn eine Systemwiederherstellung vorgenommen wird.

Freut mich jedenfalls, dass Dir geholfen werden konnte.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

..also ich hab ja kein CXP , sondern ME ... aber das ist dann ja sicherlich der selbe Mist... oder?!


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2005)

*neuer dailer ja*

hallo mady habe stress mit der telecom und acuch eine anzeige bei der kripo gestellt melde dich dochmal bitte unter [email protected]


_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
meldet euch an, dann könnt ihr per PN korrespondieren 
modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2005)

*Besser die Netzagentur informieren*

Auch ich habe Ärger mit den Nummern 01377370013 und 01805242862, die vom 18.6. bis 22.6. immer wieder im Doppelpack auf meiner Telefonrechnung auftauchen. Es handelt sich wahrscheinlich um einen Dialer, der vom gleichen Trojaner geladen wurde, der im Dezember/Januar die Nummern 090090000929 bis 090090000932 versorgt hat. Damals hat die Telekom sich erst bewegt, nachdem die Regulierungsbehörde die Registrierung der 0900er-Nummern zurückgezogen hat. Also kann ich jedem Geschädigten nur raten, den Fall an die neue Netzagentur zu melden: [email protected]


----------

